
Gmail Gives Away CIA 'Spy' in Russia  - dfc
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2013/05/russia-spy/
======
ignostic
How did Gmail give the spy away? Is this just a say attempt to tie the news
into something techy? "Spies used Gmail" wasn't interesting enough, so they
just had to make up facts?

